# Jensie Gran Fondo - Marin County - Sept 24 2016



## Migen21

I'm actually planning to drive down from the Seattle area for this ride, and was wondering if I could get some info on road conditions, and expected weather for that time of year?

The Shut Up Legs – The Jensie Gran Fondo of Marin

It looks to be a well supported ride, but I'm curious how much water capacity I should have, and if I should worry about carrying a spare tire? I'll be on Conti GP 4 Seasons, which have served me well riding on the roads up here in the PNW.

Can I expect temps in the 90's or hotter that time of year? 

This graph seems to say likely high 70's to mid-80s, and nearly no chance of precip? 
Climate San Rafael - California and Weather averages San Rafael

Sound about right?

Also, I'll be looking for a hotel in the area, as close to the start as possible. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## robwh9

I wouldn't worry about the weather. It's typically spectacular in Marin and along the coast that time of year, because the winds have died down. It usually doesn't start rain until the end of October, but let the day's weather forecast dictate what you ride with. 

Two large water bottles is sufficient, even if riding unsupported. 

The roads are in good (but not great) condition, so there's no need to carry a spare tire. (I have some duct tape wrapped around my pump to use to boot tares in the tire.)

I don't know lodging there, but enter some cities and dates on Compare & Save on Cheap Hotel Deals - HotelsCombined and see what comes up. 

Ride safely and have fun.


----------



## spdntrxi

I too would like to know road conditions... As I am planning to do the Jensie instead on Levis this year


----------



## surfinguru

spdntrxi said:


> I too would like to know road conditions... As I am planning to do the Jensie instead on Levis this year


Nice youtube to buzz through giving a general idea of how road and weather conditions change through out the ride.


----------



## DC7384

I did this ride last year; the route is a combination of some of the most popular rides in the Bay Area (Alpine Dam, Pan Toll, Pt Reyes, Marshall Wall, with Chileno Valley tacked on to make a loop https://www.strava.com/local/us/san-francisco/cycling/routes?hl=en-US), but done in reverse from the typical direction. You’ll love it – it’s a great tour of Marin…and not as dangerous as Levi’s King’s Ridge ride. 

The roads are OK, and your 4 Season’s should be fine. I usually rode with either Conti GP 4000 S ii’s or Gatorskins (lots of glass in SF) – your 4 Season’s will be right in between. There will be a few rough patches though, so I’d go for 25 mm if your frame can handle them. All that said, there’s been some rain damage recently on the Alpine Dam section – I assume that this will have been fixed by August, but be prepared in case the fix is more patch than re-surface. 

You should be fine for water, particularly on a supported ride, though I’d recommend 2 bottles. If you want to be extra cautious the first ~15 and last ~40 miles will be the most rural (e.g. few coffee shops, camp sites, stores, etc.) and most exposed to the sun; load up both bottles at each stop and you’ll be fine. The weather SHOULD be perfect, but check the forecast and be prepared – Bay Area weather is variable. I once did the Pt Reyes loop when it was 70 in SF, 95 in Fairfax, and over 100 in the valley. I barely made it home. 

Unfortunately, there aren’t too many housing options close to the start. The closest town is probably Novato…which isn’t exactly a vacation destination. That said, the start is a ~45 minute drive from SF without traffic? …and probably less from the East Bay.


----------



## Migen21

I'm 6'5" and 240+, and always ride GP 4 season 28's, so that sounds like it should work.

I was looking at the hotel options in Novata, and think I can find something there. My biggest concern is security (vehicle break-ins, etc...)

I'm trying to goad a few friends into joining me. I'd like to rent a Sprinter van or something and drive down a few days before so we can scope out the area a bit.

Thanks for the tips. I'll definitely check out that video when I have time.


----------



## DC7384

Have fun! ...particularly with the 28's going up hill . I have a friend who regularly destroyed me riding a CX bike with 28's, but I'm glad I didn't have to spin that weight. Both the Tam climb and Marshall wall are a fairly steady 7-9%...the Wall really burns after 60+ miles in the saddle. 

I'd definitely keep the bike(s) in your room...lots of bike theft in the Bay Area. There are stories every year about tri-guys having their bikes stolen while in town for Escape from Alcatraz.


----------



## T K

Not a tourist destination but Novato is actually a pretty nice town. I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## J-Flo

Novato is a low-key town, but if there are any budget accommodations in Marin County they should be nearby. What others said about the weather and roads. Two years ago we had rain on that same weekend, but that is very unusual and it cleared by 10am. Last year it was foggy at the start but that is normal.

I road the inaugural Jensie last year on 25c GP 4000Sii tires. I always bring an extra tube but not tire (the idea of bringing an extra tire is a new one to me). Two water bottles is plenty. Aid stations are decent and appropriately placed. The only disappointment last year that I can recall was the "lunch" stop, at which there was nothing I would categorize as lunch (just energy bars, 20 kinds of pastries/cookies and ice cream).

Stay an extra week if you can and ride Levi's GF the following week.


----------



## Migen21

Two weeks.

I got an email from the organizers saying the climb up to Alpine Dam is off this year due to construction. They modified the route.



> Due to ongoing construction on Bolinas-Fairfax Road up to Alpine Dam, the Jensie Gran Fondo has been forced to reroute the courses for 2016. Both the "Shut Up Legs" and “Presidential" courses will have new and exciting routes for this year. Thanks to a world-class network of remote roads, hidden climbs, and rolling hills in Marin County, the new routes will be just as extraordinary as last year. Explore the route details below.




Having never ridden the route, I have no idea if this is a big deal or not.

Updated Strava Route: https://www.strava.com/routes/5517624

For those who know the area, I have a question about the wind on this route. Particularly that stretch going north along the bay. Is it safe to assume there will be a nice steady crosswind coming off of the ocean there?

Is it typically windy there this time of year (Weather Underground says to expect 10mph winds from the west.. that seems manageable. 
https://www.wunderground.com/q/locid:13091;loctype:19

I've lost about 10lbs this summer, and my climbing has improved, so the climbing doesn't worry me. I am however still 6' 5", and am basically a human parasail... strong winds can be demoralizing....


----------



## sasquatch16

I rode out there on vacation last year. The Alpine Dam route was beautiful but so is everything else. If you never rode it you won't miss it_ . _I am 6'4" and 265 lbs. and made it up Mt. Tam (barely) so you should be okay. Limiting factor for me was the wheels on rental bike. It was a quality bike but I was afraid to stand due to excessive flex on rear wheel. Not a place to wreck a wheel.


----------



## DBT

You should definitely expect some wind, but it is typically not too bad. It has been fairly calm recently, and the forecast (for now) appears steady.

I rode it last year to be part of the inaugural event, but decided to volunteer this year. I will be at the Tomales rest stop. 

Enjoy your time in the area.


----------



## Migen21

(I had to edit/reformat this post: Something strange happened when I posted it last night. It caused a blank white screen to be displayed when viewing on any browser - Tapatalk still worked - I removed some formatting stuff and am re-posting - hopefully it's readable now)



DBT said:


> You should definitely expect some wind, but it is typically not too bad. It has been fairly calm recently, and the forecast (for now) appears steady.
> 
> I rode it last year to be part of the inaugural event, but decided to volunteer this year. I will be at the Tomales rest stop.
> 
> Enjoy your time in the area.


Thanks for volunteering! 

If anyone else doing this ride is interested, I updated the routes in RideWithGPS to include POI for the food stops, along with some Mile Progress markers on the 8 mile climb. 

I did this because the POI show up on the Wahoo ELEMNT map, and you get audible prompts when you are approaching.

Breakaway: 41.8 Miles
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16612531


Presidential: 68.6 Miles
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16612497


Shut Up Legs: 105.2 Miles
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16612407

A couple of questions for you DBT, if you are still around and have the info...

I noticed the first two food stops are really close together (mile 17 and 25), and then there aren't any more until the top of the climb at mile 43.

Probably not much need to stop at mile 17 AND 25 (except maybe to top off a bottle before the climb). Do you know if all of the food stops will have the same stuff? And what that 'stuff' might be? Just curious if the selection at 17 and 25 might be different. 

Also, they told me that they will have two additional water stops along the way 'If it's hot'. Current forecast is looking like high 70's to low 80's. I'm guessing this is not considered "hot" for this area and they won't staff these two additional stops?

Just trying to decide what to bring for bottles and what, if any, of my own food I might want to bring. 

Thanks!


Edit to add:
This is what they sent me in an email. It seems they left the mile point off of the second optional water stop. No biggie.



> We have 5 planned stops + 2 more depending on if it is an exceptionally hot day.
> 
> Rest stops - This is what we tentatively have planned but it not written in stone just yet.
> 
> 
> First stop - 17 miles in
> Second rest stop - mile 25
> ONLY IF HOT- mile 39
> Third stop - mile 43
> ONLY IF HOT
> Fourth stop - mile 81
> Fifth stop - mile 95
> 
> 
> You can expect anything from fruit, bagels to gourmet pastries from our sponsor Gibbo Cafe, snack’s made with Justin’s peanut butter, UnTapped waffles, Bonk Breaker bars, to much much more!


----------



## Migen21

Here is some more info from a post on the "Jensie Gran Fondo" Strava Club discussion thread.

The POI on this RideWithGPS route includes this updated info
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16612407



> Alicia, Event Coordinator answered my email regarding rest stops for the Shut Up Legs route. Copying her reply below:
> 
> Below please see the distance of where each rest stop is located and a brief summary of what approximately will be there. To answer your question food will be at every rest stop.
> 
> 1st Rest Stop - Lagunitas Mile 17, water, fruit, Skratch, Untapped products, light snacks, PB
> 
> 2nd Rest Stop - Olema Mile 25, water, fruit, Skratch, Bonk Breaker, light snacks, Cibo Cafe providing gourmet pastries
> 
> 3rd Rest Stop - Rock Springs Mile 43, water, fruit, Skratch, Bonk Breaker, other light snacks, PB, etc
> 
> 4th Rest Stop - Tomales Apple Garden Farm , Mile 81, water, fruit, Skratch, Bakery items, Bonk Breaker, Untapped waffles, light snacks, etc
> 
> 5th Rest Stop - Laguna School Mile 95, water, fruit, Skratch,Bonk Breaker, Untapped waffles, light snacks, etc


----------



## DBT

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. Busy weekend.

It appears that you have most of your answers. With the re-route (the repairs of Bolinas-Fairfax road have just started), I didn't pay attention to the details. The emphasis seems to be on keeping most of the food/beverages as local as possible. Last year, all stop were at parking lots and schools. The farm at Tomales is new this year. 21st Amendment was pouring beer at an early rest stop last year. 9AM beer with 80 miles to go!


----------



## spdntrxi

Good stuff as I was not aware of the Strava talk. I'll be skipping 17 for sure and maybe 95 unless it hot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21

I like those Untapped maple waffles and gels, so I'll probably stop and grab some at 17. 

It looks like it's going to be 80+, which is pretty hot by my standards, and very windy (10-20mph westerly winds forecast). I'll definitely need lots of water, so will be filling my bottles and supplementing with Skratch at every stop.


----------



## spdntrxi

so no "lunch" type stop... just all snacks I take it.

yes weather is looking warm in the inland spots.. and windy on coast.


----------



## DBT

Migen21 said:


> I like those Untapped maple waffles and gels, so I'll probably stop and grab some at 17.
> 
> It looks like it's going to be 80+, which is pretty hot by my standards, and very windy (10-20mph westerly winds forecast). I'll definitely need lots of water, so will be filling my bottles and supplementing with Skratch at every stop.


Mornings have been in the high 40's/low 50's. That is pretty normal, so dress appropriately at the beginning. It has warmed quickly, unless fog rolls in and sticks around.


----------



## DBT

spdntrxi said:


> so no "lunch" type stop... just all snacks I take it.
> 
> yes weather is looking warm in the inland spots.. and windy on coast.


I have really only been told when and where to show up for my shift. I will see if I can wrangle a little more info from the Alicia. The info shared above from the Strava discussion is more than they have sent me.


----------



## spdntrxi

I don't mind the cold.. well atleast I don't find 50 all that cold... the upper 80s on the other hand ... 
I did not enjoy Levi's a few years ago when it was 100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBT

spdntrxi said:


> I don't mind the cold.. well atleast I don't find 50 all that cold... the upper 80s on the other hand ...
> I did not enjoy Levi's a few years ago when it was 100
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is about the temperature that I debate arm/knee warmers, but I know folks that use them well above that. Just trying to let out of towners know to be ready for pretty big potential swings in temp.


----------



## Migen21

Looking at the temperature forecast for the area, it looks like Novato/Stafford Lake are forecast for the highest temps (low 90s). Closer to the coast, and on the big climb, and around Tomales, it's looking like low to mid-80's. 

My takeaway there is the last 20-30 miles are going to be the hottest.


----------



## spdntrxi

^ agreed.. goal to get the major climb over asap.. starts around mile 35.. so hopefully still cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBT

With those warmer temperatures, also keep in mind that much of the latter part of the route is exposed, with little tree cover.


----------



## Migen21

spdntrxi said:


> so no "lunch" type stop... just all snacks I take it.
> 
> yes weather is looking warm in the inland spots.. and windy on coast.


Apparently "Lunch" will be available at the finish, so for me, it will be closer to "Dinner" 

Here is a link to the 'Rider Info' document. It's a .pdf.

It has some useful details in it
https://thejensiegranfondo.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/2016-Rider-Guide-FINAL.pdf


----------



## DBT

I asked the volunteer captain if she had a list of what was going to be available at the stop.

Tomales:
Almond butter, honey & Banana crepe
Bananas
Bonk Breaker Bars
Coke
Fig Newtons
Justin's Squeeze packs
Oranges
Peanut Butter Bacon Crepe
Pickle Juice
Potato Chips
Skratch chews
Delivered from Tomales Bakery: Foccacia & Cookies
Untapped Waffles
Violich Almonds

She said it is a fairly universal list, though I would guess that each will have something from a local bakery/restaurant such as the Tomales Bakery listed above.


----------



## Migen21

That's a lotta stuff.

My favourite rest stop food is still small boiled red potatoes with salt to sprinkle on them. 

We had these at one of our local century's this year, and they were awesome.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

Great day in the saddle. I hope everyone else enjoyed it too.😀


----------



## DBT

Glad you enjoyed the ride. 

We had several volunteers flake at the Tomales stop. Short staffing made for a busy day, but I think we pulled it off OK.


----------



## Migen21

DBT, Thanks for helping out. The rest stops were were great. Some of the food selections were a little strange (the bacon peanut butter wraps were not so good after sitting out most of the day).. I think I chipped a tooth on one. And as much as I love peanut butter and all of the variants, the idea of a mouthful of peanut butter on a hot day like that didn't sound very appealing. But overall, there was plenty of stuff, and the all of the "Domestiques" staffing the stops were really great.

The ride itself was really hard, but otherwise awesome. I'm not a climber (Super Clyde), but I managed to do the Shut Up Legs without dying, so that's a win as far as I'm concerned.

I was late (4pm) getting to your rest stop. I meant to ask who there was "DBT" from the forums, but I was tired and it was getting late, and I rushed out to try to beat the 5pm cutoff.


----------



## DBT

Migen21 said:


> DBT, Thanks for helping out. The rest stops were were great. Some of the food selections were a little strange (the bacon peanut butter wraps were not so good after sitting out most of the day).. I think I chipped a tooth on one. And as much as I love peanut butter and all of the variants, the idea of a mouthful of peanut butter on a hot day like that didn't sound very appealing. But overall, there was plenty of stuff, and the all of the "Domestiques" staffing the stops were really great.
> 
> The ride itself was really hard, but otherwise awesome. I'm not a climber (Super Clyde), but I managed to do the Shut Up Legs without dying, so that's a win as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I was late (4pm) getting to your rest stop. I meant to ask who there was "DBT" from the forums, but I was tired and it was getting late, and I rushed out to try to beat the 5pm cutoff.


I was the old guy there, likely near the Skratch/water. We were there until about 6:00. I'm glad you enjoyed the ride. I feel fortunate to get to live and ride here.


----------



## spdntrxi

I had a good time, I'll be back! Food was good at the end.. the little tortilla rolls @ the rest stops were odd and kinda hard but I needed something. Whatever that bakery had was good stuff. Pickle juice was a life saver, had tons of it. Only started to cramp once..took a saltstick pill and on my way. Last hill was murder, I could do without that one. Was nursing a sore back so they goal was put down no power on the climbs..and that's pretty much what I did, but that made for a long day being so slow.

I think the MS ride signage was kinda confusing people from what I heard.. but other then that it was a well marked ride. I much prefer it over Levi's GF. Wilson hill < Coleman valley which is nice when the legs are dead already.

So DBT you where at the last stop ? Had to have seen you..because I hit all the stops(except the first) for water since I am heavy drinker. I was probably there @ 2:20ish. Rapha RCC kit, Cav glasses, dead legs.


----------



## DBT

spdntrxi said:


> I had a good time, I'll be back! Food was good at the end.. the little tortilla rolls @ the rest stops were odd and kinda hard but I needed something. Whatever that bakery had was good stuff. Pickle juice was a life saver, had tons of it. Only started to cramp once..took a saltstick pill and on my way. Last hill was murder, I could do without that one. Was nursing a sore back so they goal was put down no power on the climbs..and that's pretty much what I did, but that made for a long day being so slow.
> 
> I think the MS ride signage was kinda confusing people from what I heard.. but other then that it was a well marked ride. I much prefer it over Levi's GF. Wilson hill < Coleman valley which is nice when the legs are dead already.
> 
> So DBT you where at the last stop ? Had to have seen you..because I hit all the stops(except the first) for water since I am heavy drinker. I was probably there @ 2:20ish. Rapha RCC kit, Cav glasses, dead legs.


Wilson Hill is a tough one, especially at mile 90 or so. I'm not too proud to say I have stopped on it. 

I was at the next to last stop, at the apple farm. 

You folks that ride it deserved that beer at the end.


----------



## Migen21

I believe DBT was at the second tonlast stop in Tomales at Apple Garden Farms. 

I agree that last big climb was brutal. i had the elevation profile displayed on my Wahoo Elemnt, so I knew it was coming. Holy hell, that was hard.

I really enjoyed the ride, but its a lot of climbing for me and my old knees. If i were to make the trip again, id probably do the 80 mile route and enjoy the experience a little more.


----------



## spdntrxi

Migen21 said:


> I believe DBT was at the second tonlast stop in Tomales at Apple Garden Farms.
> 
> I agree that last big climb was brutal. i had the elevation profile displayed on my Wahoo Elemnt, so I knew it was coming. Holy hell, that was hard.
> 
> I really enjoyed the ride, but its a lot of climbing for me and my old knees. If i were to make the trip again, id probably do the 80 mile route and enjoy the experience a little more.


I always say that.. I'm gonna do the 70-80mi routes.. and enjoy it. Well it's yet to happen.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

I passed through the Apple Farm stop around 2:05. You guys covered being short staffed just fine. I was just happy to be done having my nose in the wind for 30 miles at that point.

Spdntrxi, I recall seeing that jersey, perhaps it was you. I was in a red/white & blue Wisconsin Triple Crown jersey. Glad your day went well.

Went up Coleman Valley Road today to check another noted NoCal climb off the list. (legs were very tired)


----------



## spdntrxi

Blue CheeseHead said:


> I passed through the Apple Farm stop around 2:05. You guys covered being short staffed just fine. I was just happy to be done having my nose in the wind for 30 miles at that point.
> 
> Spdntrxi, I recall seeing that jersey, perhaps it was you. I was in a red/white & blue Wisconsin Triple Crown jersey. Glad your day went well.
> 
> Went up Coleman Valley Road today to check another noted NoCal climb off the list. (legs were very tired)


There was atleast 3/4 of us with the RCC kit. If you did probably passed me on a hill because I seriously felt like anything above 150w hurt my back  

Coleman Valley is no joke.. especially on mile 80ish of Levi's... always made me hurt.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

spdntrxi said:


> There was atleast 3/4 of us with the RCC kit. If you did probably passed me on a hill because I seriously felt like anything above 150w hurt my back
> 
> Coleman Valley is no joke.. especially on mile 80ish of Levi's... always made me hurt.


Agreed on Coleman. We made it a short day by just doing a 30 mile loop starting in Monte Rio. It would really hurt at mile 80.


----------



## DBT

Blue CheeseHead said:


> I passed through the Apple Farm stop around 2:05. You guys covered being short staffed just fine. I was just happy to be done having my nose in the wind for 30 miles at that point.
> 
> Spdntrxi, I recall seeing that jersey, perhaps it was you. I was in a red/white & blue Wisconsin Triple Crown jersey. Glad your day went well.
> 
> Went up Coleman Valley Road today to check another noted NoCal climb off the list. (legs were very tired)


I noticed your jersey, but didn't put together that it may be you Blue. It's nice that you got Coleman Valley in as well. I will be suffering up it Saturday at Levi's. 

I heard a lot about the wind. Apparently there was a fair amount of confusion on the signage sharing the roads with the Waves to Wine MS ride. I spoke with a few people that added more mileage to the already long day.


----------



## spdntrxi

There was one guy on the presidential ride on mile 9x at the last stop.. I told him he has Wilson hill left.. he got a ride back to the finish. I think the blue Sign got him somewhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21

Some pictures from my long weekend in the Bay area. I drove down from Seattle on Wednesday. Did a loop around the Marin Headlands on Thursday before picking up our packets at Studio Velo in Mill Valley. Rested on Friday before doing the Shut Up Legs 105 mile route on Saturday. I had been fighting a bug for a week prior to the ride, and still wasn't 100%, but decided I'd get through it on adrenaline if nothing else. It was a tough day of riding, with lots of climbing, and lots of stiff headwinds, but overall, I'd say it was worth it. 

We decided to drive out to check out the park to check out the area before the ride. The park seemed pretty small, and there was literally no one there when we stopped in. I took a few snaps before heading off to ride the headlands loop and pick up our packets.

The calm before the chaos. Stafford Lake Park on Friday, the day before the big ride. The place seemed desolate. Quite a contrast to Saturday, when there were thousands of cyclists, families, and support people.



















I'm not much of a climber, and I think this is the first time in my life riding up something like this and being glad I did it afterwards. The views from up here are really epic. Here is a good view of the climb up to the viewpoints.










My favorite shot from the entire trip. My trusty BMC Gran Fondo GF-01 overlooking the bridge. 





Another view of the bay 











And the big decent down hawk hill. 18% grade. It's steep, and windy, and fast, and the views are epic. Riding down that is quite a thrill. I'm glad I got to do it.










Edit to add this video of the decent down Hawk Hill.






And here is the 'Relive.CC' video of the Marin Headlands loop from Studio Velo
[video]https://www.relive.cc/view/721661988[/video]


Some of the awesome "Domestiques" assisting at Studio Velo with packet pickup duty.











Staging area just a few minutes prior to the start.









Looking back at the long line of riders staging prior to the start.









I'm not a big selfie taker, but Jens was being very generous with his time. This was at the first rest stop, where he could mingle with all of the riders before the routes split. This would end up being the last time I saw him, as I got back to the lake pretty late. It was a lucky guess on my part that I was wearing the same jersey as Jens, from his "Shut Up Legs" site.










I needed to let my HR recover about half way up Mt Tam, so I stopped at a viewpoint and took a few photos.










View from near the highest point looking over the pacific. 










And the "Relive.CC" video of the Shut Up Legs route

[video]https://www.relive.cc/view/723861510[/video]


----------



## Migen21

Results are posted for anyone interested....

RHESUS LIVE

Jens did the 75 mile presidential route. Laurens Tens Dam and Patrick Dempsey did the shorter Breakaway.


----------



## DBT

Migen21 said:


> Results are posted for anyone interested....
> 
> RHESUS LIVE
> 
> Jens did the 75 mile presidential route. Laurens Tens Dam and Patrick Dempsey did the shorter Breakaway.


There was a pizza party at Studio Velo for the volunteers Monday. Jens mentioned that Aaron Eckhart was a late addition to the celebrities. Scrolling through the Presidential finishers, he did it in under 4 hours.


----------



## spdntrxi

I'll keep telling myself to do the presidential next year.. 70/4500ft is pretty much the sweet spot of enjoyment. 106/8000ft not so much.


----------



## Migen21

spdntrxi said:


> I'll keep telling myself to do the presidential next year.. 70/4500ft is pretty much the sweet spot of enjoyment. 106/8000ft not so much.


I agree. I'm still not sure if I'll drive down for this ride again next year (or in future years), but if I do, I'm definitely doing one of the shorter routes.

I know I can ride 100 miles, and don't need to drive down to CA to do it. I wen't to the Jensie, at least in part, to enjoy the pre and post ride experience and socializing with the other riders. I missed out on most of that. 

One thing I did discover. That Marin Headlands loop ride was one of the best bike rides I've ever experienced. It was an accident that I even rode out there. I was just looking for a short'ish ride on Thursday to loosen up after the drive, and found that route on the Studio Velo shop website. I had no idea it was going to be quite that epic. Might have been the best part of the trip for me.


----------

